# Carefree Boat Club



## 30ManStan

Anyone know about this outfit? Interesting concept, they do have fishing boats out of Annapolis....

http://carefreeboats.com/carefree/


----------



## basstardo

Looks very similar to Freedom Boat Club. I know a guy who did it and was fairly happy with it. The biggest drawback according to him was the price. Apparently, it's really expensive and there were some issues with getting the boat he wanted a couple times. I looked into it, but I'd rather have my own vessel.


----------



## mud

nothing like being able to pack your own boat and roll it a mile or even 5 miles (depending on which bridge tunnels you want to fish) slide it in the water and off you go with out worrying about availability, times oh and not to mention if water conditions (swells) are bad that day!!


----------



## Loop Wing

Talked to a guy last night about it.
Price is around $5000 a year. They have 41 boats at this time. You call and reserve a date. When you get there the boat is fueled and clean. You take it out do your fishing. Bring it back. They clean and refuel for you. Just reserve when you are ready to fish again. At least that is the way he explained it to me.


----------



## rattler

they refuel for you @ $8 per gallon...it ends up costing more than buying your own...I looked into this and figured...may not get the fishing boat I want, have a distance and time limit, and have to refill at their dock...so , $14k a year...that would be my use...by a good used boat...with lots of use and its $8k tops...boat HOs it goes down some...


----------



## Goin Deep

*Be Very Careful*

I went to see about the club and found myself trapped in a little room with a guy that pressured my wife and I like we were in a timeshare presentation. We talked to some of the current members and found out it is the same thing as the Freedom Boat Club but they are no longer part of the franchise so they had to change their name. We were a little disappointed that we couldn't use any of the other clubs except a few in D.C and New York. The members had nice things to say but said that the club had been going downhill and they have a very hard time getting a boat, especially during peak season. They also said they were afraid that the club might not be around in a few years and that the money they had invested might just go to waste. Some said the boats were getting old and the club kept promising new ones but haven't been able to produce.
The prices were outrageous, as a previous boat owner I know for a fact I could have my own boat for less than $5000 a year, not to mention the joining fee that they want upfront, something like $7000. Obviously we didn't end up joining, just too many uncertainties.


----------



## rattler

GOIN DEEP...welcome to P&S...thanks for the report...I posted my thoughts earlier in this post...I'm in sales and got the same pitch...when I told him what I do for a living he just kept going, and going...geezzz


----------



## sixpkbdgt

*carefree boat club*

I see alot of negative comments in reference to the carefree boat club, and wanted to explain how things work... I was one of the first members of the club in 2003, and at that point they had 3 boats and 6 other members. I am an avid fisherman, and take their boats out an average of 45-50 times per year. since 2003 they have grown to over 330 members, and over 45 boats. Now im not going to say that i get the boat i want anytime i want it, but it is based on a reservation basis. they do not charge $8 a gallon, they only charge the prices at the pumps from the marina. I figure i have put over 2000 hours on their boats in the last 5 years. I am in my 50's, and have owned 12 boats of my own in my life, and can tell you that 2000 hours on a boat is approx 2 motor replacements running at about 14k each. I pay a little over $300 per month, run the heck out of all of their boats, and do not have to worry about a damn thing... Joining the club has been one of the best things I have ever done in my life, and If i would have joined a club like this 25 years ago, I would probably be retired seeing that in the last 25 years I have spent over 800k on boats...


----------



## collazm

Goin Deep said:


> I went to see about the club and found myself trapped in a little room with a guy that pressured my wife and I like we were in a timeshare presentation. We talked to some of the current members and found out it is the same thing as the Freedom Boat Club but they are no longer part of the franchise so they had to change their name. We were a little disappointed that we couldn't use any of the other clubs except a few in D.C and New York. The members had nice things to say but said that the club had been going downhill and they have a very hard time getting a boat, especially during peak season. They also said they were afraid that the club might not be around in a few years and that the money they had invested might just go to waste. Some said the boats were getting old and the club kept promising new ones but haven't been able to produce.
> The prices were outrageous, as a previous boat owner I know for a fact I could have my own boat for less than $5000 a year, not to mention the joining fee that they want upfront, something like $7000. Obviously we didn't end up joining, just too many uncertainties.


Can you please give me more information about Freedom Boat Club, are they still in business. This would be extremely helpful to me.


----------



## kirbstyle

Maybe my two cents doesn't matter since this thread started back on March 9, 2008 but my experience with the Carefree Boat Club was less than favorable.

My wife and I initially met one of the salesmen at the boat show in Virginia Beach. We were gullable and gave them my cell phone number for a point of contact. (first mistake)

After a few calls from them we scheduled a time and date to meet down at Long Bay Point Marina. We showed up on time but had to wait for the guy to get done trying to shmoose some other poor couple. When finially meeting, we were then cornered in a one-on-one conversation. (second mistake) As one of the above post describes, there was a small room that they tried to cram us into. I opted to stay outside and not get cornered any further into a completely unescapable situation.

The salesman tried to show us the big cruisers "everybody" was taking out and having the time of their lives on (which cost much more money for the "upgradeed membership"). I tried to explain our requirements of a more appropriate "fishing" vessel that also fit into our budget a little better. "All boats can be fishing boats" was his reply... I guess if I wanted to go striper fishing on a 60 foot cruiser running up and down the stairs trying to drive and tend the poles at the same time, all boats "can" be fishing boats.
When we got down to brass tacks (money) the $7000.00 figure was thrown out there for an initial buy-in price. But wait! Financing is available with approved credit check!

As one of the above posts mentions, you can get your own boat for the price the boat club requires (unless you're wanting a 55 foot Hatteras). And when you're done with the payments on your own boat, guess what? It's yours. You don't have to share, schedule available dates, or mess with boat club salesmen.

Oh yeah, did I mention they have my e-mail address too? (third mistake) After repeated replies to their e-mails asking them to take me off the contacts list they're STILL e-mailing me! I guess I should be thankfull they stopped calling.

I bought my OWN boat in May. I'm making payments on it, but it's mine to do what I want when I want.

As you see in other posts, some people may be happy with the boat club membership. I would not have been one of them.


----------



## tincognito

*Care Free Boat Club*

To kirbstyle,

I'm interested in getting a boat or joining a boat club.
I have never boated before.
I can sign up for a boat club for $3900 and $450 a month for 5 years.
That is a total of $30,900 for 6 years a boating including maintenance, cleaning and slip fees.
Here's their fleet. http://www.carefreeboats.com/upperbay/fleet.htm
I don't think I can buy a boat for that. I would think that slip fees, maintenance, cleaning and depreciation would cost a lot more.
I could buy a Sea Ray 260 Sundancer. MSRP without options for $98,000.
I would bet that depreciation of this boat is more than my 6 year membership cost alone.
If you can show me how to get a boat for less than that let me know.

Torben

:fishing:


----------



## jhmorgan

A. Dont buy a Sea Ray
B. Dont ever pay MSRP on a boat
C. Dont buy a $100,000 boat if you "have never boated"...


----------



## SnapperHunter26

I belong to www.goboatingnow.com and LOVE IT...No bad things to say AT ALL...Previously called Club Nautico...LOVE it! Best investment ever. And NO they do NOT charge you EIGHT dollars a gallon, its $2.75 a gallon right now. I have never had a problem getting the boat I want, and never had an issue. I would NEVER own another boat, if you GAVE me one...not worth it. The Boat club you aint gotta worry bout nothing, pay the fees, call and tell them what boat, go fishing, bring it back and leave. No insurance, no cleaning, no maintenance...WELL WORTH IT!


----------



## SnapperHunter26

tincognito said:


> To kirbstyle,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a boat or joining a boat club.
> I have never boated before.
> I can sign up for a boat club for $3900 and $450 a month for 5 years.
> That is a total of $30,900 for 6 years a boating including maintenance, cleaning and slip fees.
> Here's their fleet. http://www.carefreeboats.com/upperbay/fleet.htm
> I don't think I can buy a boat for that. I would think that slip fees, maintenance, cleaning and depreciation would cost a lot more.
> I could buy a Sea Ray 260 Sundancer. MSRP without options for $98,000.
> I would bet that depreciation of this boat is more than my 6 year membership cost alone.
> If you can show me how to get a boat for less than that let me know.
> 
> Torben
> 
> :fishing:


Um...2 words for you...Boaters Education...THEN...Go buy a cheaper boat, OR a boat club membership...and use it...then decide if you want a $100k boat. Buying a $100k boat for you first boat, is just STUPID. I've been boating all my life (20 years) and guess what, I will NEVER own a boat again. Boat Clubs or nothing at all. No maintenance, no insurance, no cleaning, don't have to worry about hurricanes, no titles no NOTHING...Just fish and go. Like I said in an earlier post, you couldn't GIVE me a boat right now, aint worth the hassle or aggervation!!


----------



## fishthebay

*Carefree Boatclub Member*

I have been a club member for several years. Nice for the novice, who would struggle with all the pitfalls of owning their own boat. Repair costs, docking fees, purchase price and maintenance of boats add up. Club is expensive, but allow you a variety of boating experiences, and spare you all the upkeep headaches. Boats are quite available off season, and if reservations made well in advance, available peak season. The club is a business, so they cannot have a fleet so large that boats are always readily available, every day of the year.
I think overall, they do a great job. I certainly prefer mastering my boating skills on their fleet, rather than on my own six figure boat that I'd be stuck with until I find a sucker to buy from me, at a third of the cost, after 5 or 6 years of headaches. I may buy my own boat someday, but will have a significant amount of boating experience with a variety of boats before buying. I will have a much better idea of what I truly want to own, and will have the skills to take reasonable care of the boat following years of practice on boats that the club allows me to use. 
My 1 complaint with Carefree was their break from Freedom Boatclub. Yes, it saves them money not having to pay franchise fee, but as a member, none of that savings was passed down to me. Yet, I can no longer hop on a boat when I travel the southeastern coast, which was a big reason why I joined the club initially. I was also amazed that the change to carefree boatclub was made without any warning. There was no offer to allow existing members to opt out of the club with refunds when that change was made. I wonder if that was legal?


----------



## meesworthadam

*Membership Director of Carefree Boat Club is a Shady Guy*

I really would like to join the boat club, however, after meeting the Membership Director Leo, I received a pit in my stomach and am running away. Here are my top complaints:

1) Today's companies are transparent. Information is on the Internet. Carefree Boat Club, however, wants you to come in so that they can give you a Used Car Salesmen pitch. When I asked for pricing information or literature, the first answer was that they didn't have it. They proceeded to give a 20 minutes sales pitch and THEN actually broke out some literature and pricing. He absolutely forgot that he had told me that he didn't have anything on hand. ???

2) They tell you that membership is closed due to popular demand. Yet, they pitch you relentlessly to join. I don't get it. By telling me that it's closed, is that supposed to make me want to be a part of the club even more? What kind of outdated tactics are these? Had they treated me like an intelligent shopper and been upfront about what I'm getting for my thousands of dollars, I wouldn't have felt that they are as scheming as they are.

3) They told me that "no insurance" is required. This was supposed to highlight the fact how much cheaper it is to belong to the club than it is owning your own boat. Cool... I don't really care that much about this expense when compared to the huge initiation fee, etc... I get home with their literature that they finally produced at the end of the meeting, and there it says that you MUST get insurance. ??? Seriously? 

4) The prices are extremely contradictory. One sheet says one thing; the other sheet says another thing. And of course the Director can "sweeten the deal" should you sign up today. Why why why was it SOOO hard to get pricing info out these guys? Is this what car shopping used to be like in the 80's? The world has moved on and yet these guys are seriously stuck in the past with the mentality of lie, deceive and trick the shopper. I have never had this experience before. After carefully studying the notes and the fliers, I can say that I still don't know what my costs will be. Pretty bad.

5) I am told that I can four reservations in their system at any time. Fair enough. They volunteered this information; I didn't ask. I get home and it clearly states that you only get four reservations if you go for their most upgraded package. The other two packages only provide one reservation at a time. So, if you book a July reservation, you can't make any other reservations for the months of March, April, June, etc... Again, I would have digested this concept much better had I not been deceived up front with cheap yesterday's sales tactics. Information should be on your site!! Let people shop online! We don't need to be "tricked" in person. Again - this is a generation long gone, thank goodness.

There are many other examples that I could provide, but you get the picture. Carefree Boat Club is shady. If you're going to lie to me upfront, what would our relationship be like once I give you tens of thousands of dollars? Hmmm... let me guess. Take my money and run - clearly.


----------



## ledweightII

sure is a lot of first time posters here...makes me wonder..
2.75 a gallon of gas? who u foolin'? 
talked with a person who is interested in this crap and that's what it is. time share. thats all it is. tell me you can get only 2000hrs on a motor? who u foolin'? 
what kinda fool would buy a new boat as a first boat? someone who has more money than sense? i'd suggest testing the waters to see if you are really interested in having the pride of an ownership of a boat. i've never owned a boat that i didnt sell for what i paid for it, so far. 
i was told there is a 5000 buy in fee and 200.00 a month whether you use it or not. 
PLEASE tell me where this marina is that only charges 2.75 for a gallon of gas...
there are many boats that are reliable for under 5000.00 that would never give you a bit of trouble.
I'd love to get into this business, i could retire early. buy a house on the water and watch the people take my boats out while i count my cash.
buy yourself a boat for under 5000.00 and ride it till it dies and you've saved yourself (like someone posted here) a MILLION DOLLARS in boat fees...

there are a lot of people who can help you with the purchase of a boat who are non-bias. ask around but leave the timeshares at the dock.


----------



## GreenFord

I know this thread is long dead but I did notice too that a lot of imposters woops I ment posters who said it was a great deal were 1 time only posters and have never been back....


----------



## Vance V

I don't think this thread is dead. Once you have found out about evaluating your boat, there are lots of things that you can do during the sale to make sure that you get the most value out of the transaction.


----------



## Seasick

GreenFord said:


> I know this thread is long dead but I did notice too that a lot of imposters woops I ment posters who said it was a great deal were 1 time only posters and have never been back....


Boards or anything else you post on the internet never dies. It justs sits there providing either good or bad info and if you're a radical evidence at your trial 
I thought about the CBC but decided to buy my own 1994 22' Bayliner 2252 with a 6 cylinder Ford and Mercruiser Alpha 1 drive - condition fair. 
Base Cost with trailer $ 8,000.00 (This is full paid equity subject to depreciation). Assorted expenses during first season e.g. training books, lessons for me & m8s, addl. battery, sea grass removals and normal and seasonal maintenance by people who don't want to give away trade secrets, 12 month high & dry storage, marine surveyor, marine binoculars, Portable auto/marine GPS, Portable DSC radio, 2 automatic life jackets, gas to schlepp from home to boat, lunches brought for victims I mean guests willing to ship out with an idiot and assorted sundry other items all add up to $ 500.92 per month which tells me I'm better off with my own boat even if it isn't brand new it's mine and has my loving touches e.g. air conditioning all over it.

That was the first year and considering the additions/repairs and corrections I've made it will be less next year. I can't begin to tell you how much I have learned about boats in one year. It's going to be a lot harder to BS Ye Olde Captain next year. I still own the equity in the original $8K investment so if I change my mind and want to bail out I can sell a good boat to somebody for a song and get to keep a substantial amount of what would have been a total loss had I joined the CBC. Boating ain't cheap by any stretch no matter how you do it, the trick is making it fit your pocketbook.

What is most lacking on the internet are people willing to post what happened after their original problem is solved.

Seasick


----------



## eaglesfanguy

RIP OFF!!!!!! Get a friend with a boat..lol..


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Yep. If ya planning to get a _*fishing*_ boat...it's best to get your own. Ya never know weeks or months out just exactly when the fish will be biting. A built in option to get a date at the spur of the moment is almost impossible with such clubs. That's a lot of missed opportunities for sure.
But it ya just have to see for yourself I'd suggest taking this particular guy with you to help get you out of a jam if you get cornered in a small room. I can just about guarantee you any salesman will feel oblidged to abandon their pressure tactics when this guy unloads his brand of pressure. Yall will have the salesman saying..... _"this is a bunch of chit."_ 
Would serve him right to get a dose of his own medicine.


----------



## FreedomBoater

Seasick, this is actually the one of the best posts in the whole thread!

My wife and I stopped by a Carefree Boating Club yesterday and talked to the salesman. I have their side and other people's reviews. What I am missing, is informtion on the 'ownership' side.

Is there anyting you can add to this? thanks!


----------



## steeler28546

I am in Houston TX and talked to my local rep today and this is what I was told.

1500 initiation
325 per month for as long as i am a member 1 month or 20 yrs
this covers tier 1, 18-27 ft boats
they have tier 2 and 3 which cover 28-41 feet but I didn't ask specifics
So I can join the club utilize any boat i want up to 27 feet seven days a week for $5400 year 1 and $3900 each year after.

I want a wake board boat, Mastercraft which they have but I am going to pay 50k for a low hour couple of year old ski boat and I also love to fish.

It seems like there is a catch I am missing, but I haven't found it yet. I am scheduled to visit the Marina on July 31, so please give my your opinions before my site visit so I ask the right questions.


----------



## FreedomBoater

steeler28546 - we were told that we would have to signn a 5 year committment, and that the only way out of the agreement would be to either buy our way out or to purchase insurance that would pay Carefree if we wished to leave. Big issue on my part.


----------



## SoFlBoating

First I like to say I am new to this board and found it while reviewing carefree boat club in Ft Lauderdale, Fl

Some people are for and some against a boat club. I am a current member of Freedom Boat Club of Ft Lauderdale/Miami. Been a member for 2+ years and the last year of it has been a disaster. I do not fault the system, but rather the people working for the club. Like any business, employees make or break a business. Under old ownership things went smoother. New owners came in , brought new employees and new policies. Membership might of grown, but not the fleet. When I first joined, in summer time I could get a boat on a sunday 3 out of 4 times a month. Now i have to wait 3-6 weeks to get a sunday reservation as you can only book 2 weekend reservations at a time. 

They give you options to refueiling before returning and is stressed unless returning after hours and can not get to the fueling station while they are open. They tend to charge at least double the standard rate then which is unfair since they have 2 methods and never know which it is. Either engine hours used if it has meter or they fill and add surcharge (it does take 20min to idle to station in ft lauderdale)

Now they get picky with the boats. Slightest damage and forget it. They want to charge you the world and do not argue or they threaten to cancel your membership even on boats that are already rough to start. Most boats have no radio working, 12volts out, has problems planning and other mechanical issues. 

I know can only get maybe 1 reservation for sunday every 3-4 weeks though checking daily helps as I do not like mornings which are have easier availability. They do not want the boat in sandbars where there is a lot of fun either really and have you sign a waiver for Johh Lloyd park. 

Downside is you make a reservation 3 or 4 weeks ago and then your day comes and the weather is not so nice, if you cancel and it is not raining they treat you like crap , degrade you over the phone and threaten to charge a $100 cancelation fee for under 24 hr cancelation. So now if bad, I take boat across river and dock it for awhile, grab a drink and return. No fee. Crazy. They do not like people standing up for themselves. Also they tend to cancel reservations or last minute say NO AFTER hours usage.

Upside.. I do not have to wash the boat down, it is a must for all boats after usage, I get to use different boats based on size of group or activity. I like to boat till late like 9PM and who wants to worry about getting boat on a trailer in dark, driving home and spending 30min cleaning it. Your tired and want to relax. 

Boat dockage in a decent location to the fun cost upward of $300 a month, insurance over $500 a year. Add basic maintence issues and you are spending $500 a month or $6000 a year without the payment of the boat  Add a decent used boat, say 23" bowrider about 2005 cost around $15000, so that is about $350 a month for 6 yrs. 

Point is, if you do not damage boats, can deal with some delays, lost sundays if it rains, and people with bad attitudes I see the club cheaper. yes no equity but also club fees cheaper than the basics not including the payment. 

Now looking to change clubs like CareFree and know what I want in a club and hopfeully I will find it. 

Mental note. Before joining ask for a test run on the reservation system and see how far out the dates are for when you boat.


----------



## atblis

Too many posters with low/no posts to their credit singing the praises of the boat club in this thread. Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## SoFlBoating

I might be new, but in my post was showing the positives and negatives of one of many boat clubs in my area. 

Since I am in Ft Lauderdale, dockage is expensive, unlike probably someone living in Wisconsin. Plus I have year round boating, so I would be paying for expensive dockage year round and you want indoor docking (dry storage) because of hurricane season to protect boats. 

The dock fees can cost more than the boat payment on a 30K used boat with low hours.


----------



## rattler

You don't need to know how to drive it, just afford it. Scares the crap out of me. IMO, buy you own and live with it. Learn the rules of the sea. The best day in your life is when you it and the second best day is when you sell it.


----------



## ledweightII

atblis said:


> Too many posters with low/no posts to their credit singing the praises of the boat club in this thread. Interesting. Very interesting.


I bought my first boat 5yrs ago for 400.00....took it out when i wanted, paid for any improvements i wanted, washed it when i wanted, parked it where i wanted...sold it for what i paid for it a yr later...4 boats later, i have a nice inshore Ranger that I own and wouldnt sell it for less than i have put in it...maybe they can offer a reverse ownership for boats like they do for homes...i'd be interested in that.

they're some good salemanship here for under 3 post...


----------



## Vance V

As per me joining a boat club will provide unique opportunities for the whole family to have fun and enjoy a healthy activity. These clubs have a variety of watercraft to allow you to experiment and find the type of water boat that suits you and will also provide the necessary training for sailing this watercraft.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

My best day was owning my b oat was first trip out on the river, then into Tampa bay. . Lost my arse selling it... I wish i didnt need the money so bad.Had to take 3 grand loss. And a week later i was back being employed...... What a heartbreak.. if i held out 1 more week. I'd still be fishing her offshore........ not the worst day of my life watching her pulled away... But a pretty bad day it was...


----------



## rattler

sixpkbdgt said:


> I see alot of negative comments in reference to the carefree boat club, and wanted to explain how things work... I was one of the first members of the club in 2003, and at that point they had 3 boats and 6 other members. I am an avid fisherman, and take their boats out an average of 45-50 times per year. since 2003 they have grown to over 330 members, and over 45 boats. Now im not going to say that i get the boat i want anytime i want it, but it is based on a reservation basis. they do not charge $8 a gallon, they only charge the prices at the pumps from the marina. I figure i have put over 2000 hours on their boats in the last 5 years. I am in my 50's, and have owned 12 boats of my own in my life, and can tell you that 2000 hours on a boat is approx 2 motor replacements running at about 14k each. I pay a little over $300 per month, run the heck out of all of their boats, and do not have to worry about a damn thing... Joining the club has been one of the best things I have ever done in my life, and If i would have joined a club like this 25 years ago, I would probably be retired seeing that in the last 25 years I have spent over 800k on boats...





kirbstyle said:


> Maybe my two cents doesn't matter since this thread started back on March 9, 2008 but my experience with the Carefree Boat Club was less than favorable.
> 
> My wife and I initially met one of the salesmen at the boat show in Virginia Beach. We were gullable and gave them my cell phone number for a point of contact. (first mistake)
> 
> After a few calls from them we scheduled a time and date to meet down at Long Bay Point Marina. We showed up on time but had to wait for the guy to get done trying to shmoose some other poor couple. When finially meeting, we were then cornered in a one-on-one conversation. (second mistake) As one of the above post describes, there was a small room that they tried to cram us into. I opted to stay outside and not get cornered any further into a completely unescapable situation.
> 
> The salesman tried to show us the big cruisers "everybody" was taking out and having the time of their lives on (which cost much more money for the "upgradeed membership"). I tried to explain our requirements of a more appropriate "fishing" vessel that also fit into our budget a little better. "All boats can be fishing boats" was his reply... I guess if I wanted to go striper fishing on a 60 foot cruiser running up and down the stairs trying to drive and tend the poles at the same time, all boats "can" be fishing boats.
> When we got down to brass tacks (money) the $7000.00 figure was thrown out there for an initial buy-in price. But wait! Financing is available with approved credit check!
> 
> As one of the above posts mentions, you can get your own boat for the price the boat club requires (unless you're wanting a 55 foot Hatteras). And when you're done with the payments on your own boat, guess what? It's yours. You don't have to share, schedule available dates, or mess with boat club salesmen.
> 
> Oh yeah, did I mention they have my e-mail address too? (third mistake) After repeated replies to their e-mails asking them to take me off the contacts list they're STILL e-mailing me! I guess I should be thankfull they stopped calling.
> 
> I bought my OWN boat in May. I'm making payments on it, but it's mine to do what I want when I want.
> 
> As you see in other posts, some people may be happy with the boat club membership. I would not have been one of them.





tincognito said:


> To kirbstyle,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a boat or joining a boat club.
> I have never boated before.
> I can sign up for a boat club for $3900 and $450 a month for 5 years.
> That is a total of $30,900 for 6 years a boating including maintenance, cleaning and slip fees.
> Here's their fleet. http://www.carefreeboats.com/upperbay/fleet.htm
> I don't think I can buy a boat for that. I would think that slip fees, maintenance, cleaning and depreciation would cost a lot more.
> I could buy a Sea Ray 260 Sundancer. MSRP without options for $98,000.
> I would bet that depreciation of this boat is more than my 6 year membership cost alone.
> If you can show me how to get a boat for less than that let me know.
> 
> Torben
> 
> :fishing:





jhmorgan said:


> A. Dont buy a Sea Ray
> B. Dont ever pay MSRP on a boat
> C. Dont buy a $100,000 boat if you "have never boated"...





meesworthadam said:


> I really would like to join the boat club, however, after meeting the Membership Director Leo, I received a pit in my stomach and am running away. Here are my top complaints:
> 
> 1) Today's companies are transparent. Information is on the Internet. Carefree Boat Club, however, wants you to come in so that they can give you a Used Car Salesmen pitch. When I asked for pricing information or literature, the first answer was that they didn't have it. They proceeded to give a 20 minutes sales pitch and THEN actually broke out some literature and pricing. He absolutely forgot that he had told me that he didn't have anything on hand. ???
> 
> 2) They tell you that membership is closed due to popular demand. Yet, they pitch you relentlessly to join. I don't get it. By telling me that it's closed, is that supposed to make me want to be a part of the club even more? What kind of outdated tactics are these? Had they treated me like an intelligent shopper and been upfront about what I'm getting for my thousands of dollars, I wouldn't have felt that they are as scheming as they are.
> 
> 3) They told me that "no insurance" is required. This was supposed to highlight the fact how much cheaper it is to belong to the club than it is owning your own boat. Cool... I don't really care that much about this expense when compared to the huge initiation fee, etc... I get home with their literature that they finally produced at the end of the meeting, and there it says that you MUST get insurance. ??? Seriously?
> 
> 4) The prices are extremely contradictory. One sheet says one thing; the other sheet says another thing. And of course the Director can "sweeten the deal" should you sign up today. Why why why was it SOOO hard to get pricing info out these guys? Is this what car shopping used to be like in the 80's? The world has moved on and yet these guys are seriously stuck in the past with the mentality of lie, deceive and trick the shopper. I have never had this experience before. After carefully studying the notes and the fliers, I can say that I still don't know what my costs will be. Pretty bad.
> 
> 5) I am told that I can four reservations in their system at any time. Fair enough. They volunteered this information; I didn't ask. I get home and it clearly states that you only get four reservations if you go for their most upgraded package. The other two packages only provide one reservation at a time. So, if you book a July reservation, you can't make any other reservations for the months of March, April, June, etc... Again, I would have digested this concept much better had I not been deceived up front with cheap yesterday's sales tactics. Information should be on your site!! Let people shop online! We don't need to be "tricked" in person. Again - this is a generation long gone, thank goodness.
> 
> There are many other examples that I could provide, but you get the picture. Carefree Boat Club is shady. If you're going to lie to me upfront, what would our relationship be like once I give you tens of thousands of dollars? Hmmm... let me guess. Take my money and run - clearly.





FreedomBoater said:


> Seasick, this is actually the one of the best posts in the whole thread!
> 
> My wife and I stopped by a Carefree Boating Club yesterday and talked to the salesman. I have their side and other people's reviews. What I am missing, is informtion on the 'ownership' side.
> 
> Is there anyting you can add to this? thanks!


SO, what would you do. The big thing is $$$. Your boat, fix it how you like it. Their boat, their RULES. They have to pay for the clean up when come back(OT). Every person thats wants to boat, needs to learn that it is not like a car. Rules a different, seas and winds, FISHING AREAS, etc. We have more idiots on the road than we can deal with, on the water it seems "so far AWAY". Not so far when the 45' goes by at 100' on plain and I am on a 21cc. Idiots and a**holes. On the sea or the roads.


----------



## searayboyHHI

*Boat Ownership UGGH!!!*

I have owned several boats and the best way to have done it is a partnership...some people have told nightmares my experience was great, they are now friends for life.

I have a SeaRay 380 Sundancer and have replaced both engines twice due to a defective design of the underwater exhaust...$32k first time $45k second time and another engine repair this year for $10k. Dockage is $500 month, note is $1,172 per month, fuel about $500 month, Insurance $3k year. When times were good it was no issue, now it is a burden and you can't sell a boat that you have had for 4 years without taking a major hit. Love boating and will always be involved in it, but sounds like a club that provides great customer service would be a great idea. I just met someone here who is doing boatsharing, sounds like a great idea. www.boatshare.us


----------



## kglory

DO NOT SIGN UP WITH THE CAREFREE BOAT CLUB!!!!!

I was introduced to the Carefree boat club at a boat show in South Shore Harbor, near Houston, TX. Me and my gf unfortunately stopped by their booth, and were interested in the concept. The sales rep Jerry insisted that we go take a look at the boats right after the show was done, and since we were interested in the concept, we agreed. We showed up to the marina, and were shown some boats for the "Limited Tier 1" membership, and he even showed us some boats we would have access to that weren't Tier 1 boats. We were told that it was only going to be $150/month, and since I could cancel anytime, there was little risk. After we agreed that we wanted to be members, Jerry then and only then, informed us of the $1000 membership fee. I was taken aback by this, but since we had already bought into the concept, we agreed to the fee, if they would break it into 3 monthly payments of $300 (1st month), $350 (2nd month), $350 (3rd month). I asked him what the fee covered and he said that this covered the training that would need to take place before I would be able to take out the boat. I'm new to boating so, I thought the training would be extensive, and at the time it made sense. So, we went into the small office, and signed a contract for the limited tier 1 membership. Then, as discussed on the first month, the agreed upon $300 was taken out of my account. But, two months later, they I see a $700 withdrawal from the CAREFREE BOAT CLUB!! I was pissed, so I called the office, and asked them what the hell was going on, and he said that they forgot to take out money last month, so they doubled up the following month. I was never notified of this, and they just stuck their hands into my bank account like it was their own...completely unacceaptable! But, after calming down, and really being enthusiastic about becoming a boater, I let it slide. Then fast forward to when I went out for my training, which was a couple of days before March, and Jerry told me he couldnt do it on the weekend, and I had to come in on a Monday of all days. I took off the day from work and showed up at Monday at 8:00 a.m. in the morning, and Jerry was a whole 20 min late, which aggravated me, but went through the training anyway. We spend about 2 hours on the boat, the whole time Jerry is on his cell phone, and when he wasnt on his cell phone, he was trying to upsell me on a higher level membership. He kept telling me that, "He didnt have a dog in the fight", but he would upgrade, which I knew was bullshit. On the way back to the marina, we stop by to refuel the boat, AND HE ASKS ME TO PAY!! I was once again taken aback, but ended up paying. Then after a couple more upsell attempts, I was finally done with my training. But, to my surprise, when I went home, I looked at my account and they had taken out another $100!!! I called, and they said that I was responsible for the training. Jerry never told me this. Anyhow, I stayed a member, cause I was eager to get out on the water. So, I scheduled a time for a month in advance. And, to wrap it up here, they forgot my appointment, and took another $150 unexpected dollars from my account.

Total Cost of membership = $1400
Amount of times a boat was taken out by me = 0

TRUST ME, YOU DO NOT WANT TO BE A CAREFREE BOATCLUB MEMBER! YOUR BANK ACCOUNT WILL THANK ME LATER!!!


----------



## Thomas B

*kglory You should Tell the Truth*

As the owner of Carefree Boat Clubs of Texas

I would like to respond to Mr. Kglory Post. 
In the Fall of Aug of 2010 Mr. Kglory came to our booth at the boat show, we at that
time were offering a Limited Membership (one day per Month) 1k joining fee and $149
per month + ($100 for the training, No Charge in a full membership) Month to Month 
with 30 days notice to cancel (Fuel is always paid by the Members).
He was then showed the fleet that he would have access to and agreed to the terms.
He now asked that the 1k down could be spread over three month because he did not have the money and he wanted to start the membership 6 months later in March 2011
so he would not have to pay over the winter.
I should have turned it down and seen the forth coming, but agreed.
His first payment of $350 was approved the second month was declined by his CC company so as per our agreement I charged him his second and third payments in the 
third month and waited till spring. He called me and I explained, and he understood what happened.
In March he is ready to start and shows up on the dock on Saturday and demands his training be done on that day, the dock master explains to him that he is busy and schedules training for Monday As soon as he was available (only 2 Days).
This morning he shows up before his appointment and is upset when the Dock master arrives, Traffic was heavy and he was late he was Truly Sorry, then brought down to the boats and explained that when you have a reservation, the dock master will be waiting for him at the boat to load him and get him off the dock, and they had their training. At the finish of his Training the boat needed to be refueled (at his expense) He was not happy he thought fuel was paid by the club included in the $149 (Free boating what a concept). and charged for his training $100 as clearly stated in his paperwork that he signed (oh by the way that little Room has a 12 seat conference table in it and two desks 20x40). a week later a reservation is made for a Saturday afternoon, on this day he show up at the dock master supply office and sit and waits for a hour, after a hour he calls the dock master screaming that no one is here to help him (Myself and Jerry are waiting for him on the Dock) and helping other members.
He arrives at the dock and demands that his month to month be canceled, I explained to him according to his agreement he had to give the club a 30 day notice $149
he agreed and peeled out of the parking lot.

And now this post appears

At Carefree Boat Club we try very hard to make everyone happy but in real life there
are just a few that will never be Happy and try to wreck it for the rest.

One last thing..... The fuel price on our Lake Range about .50 to .75 cents higher than the average price at the Street pumps, and is not controlled by Carefree Boat Club.
Now we do charge a refueling fee of $35 dollars for members who chose not to refuel the boat on their return.

Please Come and see for yourself.
Carefree Boat Clubs of Texas
281-975-4000


----------



## Talapia

I will stick with my party / headboats. WAY too much drama all the way around.
Last thing I need is a contract to go fishing.


----------



## Anndorothy

Carefree boat club , all I can say is RUN!!!!!!! 
Here are just a few complaints -their pricing changes . It all depends who you talk to. Brian will always sweeten the deal- sign up now. A friend lived in Nevada , he is a disabled veteran with a fatal disease. He decided to move to Florida for two things, medical care and fishing. He left his home of 45years and moved . Excitment to spend his last dats fishing . He went to a few clubs but carefree was closer and said they could meet his needs. Well they said down payment and first payment wouldn't start for two months. Well when he hit home he noticed they took a payment out . Brian said it would be sent to him. NEVER HAS. Then the special needs of a bathroom on board and big enough for his handicap . Well they didn't have it. Two weeks after giving the 2600.00 the veteran called and said if you can't meet your end than let's part ways return the money and no hard feelings. Brian the owner has not answered his letters , calls and has not returned any of the money . If you can do this to a man who has a fatal disability from the army , then what kind of operation are you . SHAME !!! anyone know if this is a franchise and where is the corporate offices at. ? Thank you


----------



## Thomas B

*Insurance to buy your way out ????*



FreedomBoater said:


> steeler28546 - we were told that we would have to signn a 5 year committment, and that the only way out of the agreement would be to either buy our way out or to purchase insurance that would pay Carefree if we wished to leave. Big issue on my part.


As the Owner of Carefree Boat Club in Texas this make no sence ??

We offer a 1 year, a 3 year and a 5 year Commitment
and yes if you would like to end your membership you can buy out the balance 
of your membership for 20% of what is owed.

What Im dumbfounded by is why people want to harp on this issue ????

**** IN Boat Ownership its Called A REPO *********

and there is no Buy-out insurance, thats a line of BS


----------



## rjs

any recent info on this... i am considering 

offered $2,000 down, $375 per month for 4 years plus 5th year free. 
(averages to $300 per month). 

$450 for insurance to cancel anytime i want. Else, i can cancel for 6mth 
penalty unless i move more than 90 miles away. 

$750 for co-member (i.e spouse). 

Seems decent to me.. $3,600 per year - no slip fees, no loan, no 
maintenance, no insurance, etc.. access to all clubs... 

i'm brand new to boating so really have no interset in purchasing yet.. 

anyone else have recent reviews in the MD, DV, VA area.


----------



## dj fresh

*reply to request for info on DC area club*

I was ready to pull the trigger on membership last year at this time --unfortunately a week before I was to ready to sign (and attend training ) I got transferred to NJ. I would have loved to join. Everyone I met seemed great including the owner of the club. 

By the way, the terms you laid out are much less expensive than I was ready to sign for... sounds like you should do it!


----------



## Sportyseb98

Can you please advise me on how to get out.


----------



## Sportyseb98

Can you advise me on how to leave the club. I haven't even been in for a month. I want out!


----------



## boatcrazy

*Carefree Boat Club a scam*

I had a horrible experience with Carefree Boat Club. The details are too much to recount. Nothing was "care free about it". If you don't enjoy any of the below then stay away from them:

1. Getting boats with Generators that never work.
2. Getting boats (Rinkers...Stinkers) that have heads that noxiously emit sewage smells on every flush. Even after two seasons of my complaints and offers to fix it myself.
3. Owners that "literally" send their staff to spy on you while you are out on the water to see if you are breaking any of their one million rules.
4. Getting boats that are empty on gas and full in their heads.
5. Showing up to go out with multiple friends and family from out of town, loaded with food and drink for about 12 people, and being told that the club is closed for the day because of "obstacles in the water". Ughhh, the day we can boat without some sticks and stuff in any body of water around DC will be one to write about.
6. Paying massive fees up front and then being "let out of your contract" after two seasons with NO REFUND on any of the upfront costs.
7. Being treated like a child whenever you deal with the management.

It's too bad...


----------



## EssTeeEye10

I'm a new poster so I understand if you take my limited experience with Carefree of Texas with a grain of salt. 

I've been a member now for two short months and I don't think a weekend has gone by without fishing off the boat. I'm not going to reveal what I pay, but suffice it to say, it is very similar to what has been proposed above. 
IMO, the problem people run into isn't so much with the club, but with an understanding of the costs of boating in general. Many of the boaters are first time boaters and they're going to bump into things. I feel much more confident driving the boat now then when I first joined, but just expect to have to repair something on the boat during the life of your membership. You won't be paying for fuel pumps and injectors, but you may end up fixing some cosmetic stuff or replacing an anchor. 
They offer "carefree" boating, but there needs to be a very explicit contract in force for the partnership to work. I think this is where people run into problems about late fees, cleaning fees and the like. I was told (and haven't been charged yet, but I don't leave the boat dirty) that as long as you don't bring the back and it looks like a murder has taken place(lot of tuna blood etc...) you won't be charged. I haven't cancelled a reservation yet(and thus haven't paid a cancellation fee) because I follow through on my plans and wouldn't want another boater to not have access because I was too selfish. I'm quite confident you can cancel your reservation at the last minute with no charge, as long as you don't do it all the time. 

I believe it is imperative to double check everything before leaving the dock! I always refuel before leaving (i end up putting like $4 of gas in the tank before heading out- im sure the marina loves that) so we don't run into problems later on. Always check the number of buoys, rope, life jackets and if an anchor is present. Utilize the dock staff to get familiar with the controls so you don't have any unexpected problems on the water that might require a tow. 

As for the quality of the boats: I can only attest to the below 27 foot membership, but I can say that everything that needs to work on the boat does, and some other things don't. Like the 12V DC might be out...or a washdown pump might be clogged, but all in all, nothing that has affected our boating. In fact, it's probably the kind of stuff we wouldn't replace right away on our own boat. Safety items are always present(like life jackets and radio working, flare guns, air horns). 

With this kind of membership arrangement, it is important not to wreck your relationship with management over something small or avoidable. Therefore, don't leave it in their hands to refuel the boat or something like that. I know we're the customers and all, but you make more friends with honey. 

Apparently every Carefree boats is a franchise, with only a sliver of your payment going to the parent company. Every club is different so understand which club a post is referring to before generalizing. I can only speak to the Houston/Galveston/Conroe club, but I've been pleased with the availability and all.

Downsides: 
If I had my own boat, I would be able to launch it anywhere (like driving it down to Port Anansas or something)
You can't really leave at the crack of dawn because the marina opens at 8 and closes at 8(on weekends) (although I've heard of people making special requests for 6:30- which might require a generous tip to the poor lad waking up early just to give you a set of keys.)
On that note, I would like to take a boat out to watch the fireworks on Friday night, but there's no real way to do this because you have to drop the boat off before then. Maybe they could offer some sort of night time drop off, but that would probably cause all kinds of problems. 

The positives are numerous and listed above. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## rocketpig

Thomas B said:


> As the Owner of Carefree Boat Club in Texas this make no sence ??
> 
> We offer a 1 year, a 3 year and a 5 year Commitment
> and yes if you would like to end your membership you can buy out the balance
> of your membership for 20% of what is owed.
> 
> What Im dumbfounded by is why people want to harp on this issue ????
> 
> **** IN Boat Ownership its Called A REPO *********
> 
> and there is no Buy-out insurance, thats a line of BS



I am replying to this just to point out the ongoing doublespeak with your company.

I toured your company a while back, before I bought my own boat. I was suspicious, little did you know I also had my wife tour your company separately.

Regarding training fees or joining fees, we were both told that was "waived for this short time only"...but that wasn't in the contract given to us. Both fees were included.

My wife was told "you can cancel anytime, no problem"
I was told "you cancel after 1 year, no extra charge"

The contract we both were handed had a 5 year commitment (no other option was given), joining fees and training fees. When we pointed these discrepancies out (separately), both of us were told by Jerry and some other gentleman oh... that's no problem..we can "scribble it out later"... After we sign it of course.

Of course we never signed with your deceitful company. Somehow I don't believe you were completely honest with this previous gentlemen either with your "it's in the contract"... line.

Just be thankful you're in a country that will honor such things. I think your pushing your luck with this, word gets around.

Myself, being an Iraq and Afghan war vet, I can say your business practice is very commonly used by the Taliban in that they love using a lot of verbal upsell, but the contract amounts to indentured servitude.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

opcorn:


----------



## curiousboater

Sorry to dredge this thread back up, but I'm curious if anyone has any more recent experiences here. I'm contemplating joining on a five year commitment, but I'm having general reservations about it mainly for two reasons - I'm just not sure how much I'd use it (if it would be worth it), and I'm just also hesitant since I have no idea what availability will REALLY be like. 

I understand many people's objections to this type of club from the cost basis, but to my situation, they don't apply. I live in a condo, so having a boat and/or trailer is not allowed (nor do I have a vehicle that can tow a boat). The prices I have been quoted for the 5 year plan have been between $2500-5000 up front and $350-400 per month (basically, the longer I hold out, the more it drops). Slip fees aalone would be almost as expensive as the membership (slip fees are typically around $10-12/ft in my area for an annual contract, so $250-300/mo in slip fees without winter storage for a 25 ft boat), without factoring in the cost of the boat itself, maintenance, or winter storage.

I'm basically at the decision of Carefree or nothing at all, and nothing at all is a completely valid option for me. It would be great to hear if anyone had more recent experiences than those from several years back.


----------



## dna766

It seems theres no recent posts about this topic, however, I wanted to point some things that I have learned so far. I went to the treasure coast CFBC and when I spoke to the guy he said a lot of nice things, he said you can book boats in reciprocal clubs anywhere in the country for 3 times a year in each club. Then I talked to another guy on the phone he said you can book 3 times a year however on a max of half day. Also he said they have 60 boats on the treasure coast 3 clubs, then I talked to another guy and he said they have 45 boats. I don know if this is true or not but I just dont know which one to believe. 
Has somebody a member of CFBC can shed some lights on how the membership is going.
Also, please dont be bias please give the good side and the bad side.


----------



## Benji

You can buy a decent boat for what a 2 year membership would cost, if I remember correctly from when my fiancee looked into it.


----------



## dna766

Thank you Benji for the insight. That's a great tip, buying a boat instead of club membership.


----------



## dna766

I'd like to hear from the recent members also, their experience with the club. Hopefully somebody will post one.


----------

